
Targeting racist trolls by putting their comments on billboards - jackgavigan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-34945756
======
trav4225
I assume the idea is to reward trolls by giving them a larger audience..? ;-)

~~~
mahouse
If they put a racist comment of mine on a billboard, I'd just see it as a
success.

Shaming people for what the society deems as "wrong" usually does not work.
For how long have we shamed fat people, for example?

